# Asparagus again



## buzzy (Apr 23, 2020)

Here comes this years batch. My patch is 25 years old and starting to go down hill. When this patch was prime could get 1-1 1/2 # every other day for 6-8 weeks. Depending on weather of course. Got crowns coming next week to start a new patch. Can’t get enough of this when fresh. We freeze surplus but no where near the same as fresh.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Love asparagus! I'm having "asparagus again" tonight. A weekly thing...
Never tried growing it...those look good.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 23, 2020)

I have always liked asparagus but had never had it fresh, till a couple weeks ago when a friend gave me a handful out of his patch.  It was a revelation.  It was like a totally different critter.

Got me thinking about starting a patch of my own.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 24, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Got me thinking about starting a patch of my own.



You will have trouble eating store bought after this. After the work of planting & getting started they are easy to maintain & should last 20 years. FYI   If you pursue this thought get one of the jersey knight strains. Awesome producers.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 24, 2020)

buzzy said:


> You will have trouble eating store bought after this. After the work of planting & getting started they are easy to maintain & should last 20 years. FYI   If you pursue this thought get one of the jersey knight strains. Awesome producers.



After eating it fresh, one time, I am convinced that store bought will be a big disappointment, next time I try it.

Thanks for the tip on the Jersey Knight variety.  I'll look into it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks good, we had a small patch a few years back, but then we got to busy to tend the garden.

Chris


----------

